# Gas Light



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

There is a light next to the AC button, and I was just wanting to know what is it for? :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If that pops on that means the level of refrigerant (R12 or R134, if it was converted) is low. Usually indicates a leak in the system somewhere, this stuff does not get "used up" as some people commonly think. Have your system checked for leaks before getting it refilled. Good luck finding freon for less than $60-$70 a pound , btw. If you plan on retaining the A/C system, convert to R134.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If that pops on that means the level of refrigerant (R12 or R134, if it was converted) is low. Usually indicates a leak in the system somewhere, this stuff does not get "used up" as some people commonly think. Have your system checked for leaks before getting it refilled. Good luck finding freon for less than $60-$70 a pound , btw. If you plan on retaining the A/C system, convert to R134.


My light isn't on and my A/C system had a blow out. I thought I had an engine fire when it happened. I need to get that fixed, but it is very low on the priority list since I hardly ever use the A/C.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I took my compressor off and all that shit and it still isn't on lol I didn't even know there was one. Is this on the manual control or digital.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the input, mine is not on, but I was just want to know :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well that's how the _*gas*_ light is supposed to work. If it doesn't, probably means the sensor is unplugged or burnt out. Likely the latter. However, mine works perfectly. In fact, it's downright annoying.  :crazy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

tee hee. That's funny


----------

